# What Options Do I Have?



## yibs (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi All,

I am thinking of buying a property in Johor and of living there.

My searches on Malaysian immigration website found nothing useful and valuable on what are the options do foreigners who bought a property in Malaysia have to stay for longer term.

I highly appreciate if any of you could shed some lights how to go about it.

Thank you in advance!

Cheers,
Yibs


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

For a 10 year visa, MM2H is the way to go Terms & Conditions


----------

